# 2010 Dogma B.O.B.



## jeffreyg (Nov 23, 2005)

So much for my kid's college fund.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2009)

Normally not a fan of the Pinarello curves but I do like the the BOB schemes, the TIME looks great like that as well.


----------



## southparkcycles (Feb 7, 2008)

The BOB schemes are great if you like the stealth look. The only bad thing, especially with this frame, is that you will probably not be able to see any of the assymetrics in the frame.


----------



## woofer138 (Jul 16, 2009)

Pretty sure you cant see the asymetrics as they are internal.


----------



## southparkcycles (Feb 7, 2008)

the tube shapes are assymetric and visibly so. you can easily see the difference of the drive side chainstay and fork versus the non drive side. The top tube is harder to see depending on the color.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

i really like that bike the more i look at it.


----------

